# First babies of the season



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maureenas Daisy had twins this morning...she did great! Both kids are good size and doing wonderful...No Names yet...my daughter gets that honor!

Black with a wedge of white on her side is a Doe...
Black with white and black spots is the buck..hes a stocky fellow..


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful babies.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Are they lamanchas?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is Mom, she is boer x, my daughters pet....The sire is Thunder, our lamancha buck we recently lost....They look a lot like dad...


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Very cute! I love those little elf ears!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is dad, the night before he passed away


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

aww congrats! they are cute. sorry about your buck


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Well they are cute with their tiny ears. I wonder what they will look like when mature. I don't think I've ever seen a boer with lamanchas ears! I bet they will turn heads. Lol Are you going to keep one of them?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They mature pretty nice lol. a friend has both Daisy doe kids from last season...both are beautiful....one more stocky like mom and the other leaner...She had triplets last season...three very large kids..the buck went on to be a herd sire for a dairy herd...he was pretty impressive...the man who bought him was looking to add bulk to the herd...and he got it!! Looks like this little buck will be pretty stocky as well..

Daughter named the Doe Cricket...she's still thinking on the buck...not sure if we are retaining them, usually we don't since they are cross with boer...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, Cricket. That's an adorable name!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did your Lamancha buck have the "elf" style ears? Absolutely LOVE the name Cricket! And Daisy looks like a great doe.

I've probably told this story a hundred times but my husband and I were promised a boer/lamancha cross doeling a couple years back and she ended up kind of being "sold out from under us" and I've been looking for another ever since! But it absolutely MUST have gopher ears! Which I know must be pretty unlikely when crossing boers and lamanchas. But I still hold out hope! This particular one was white with a boer cape and perfect gopher ears... Honestly - I've even considered leasing a Lamancha buck one year and covering all my does just to try to get a gopher eared doe! haha I just have a thing against the elf ears...


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats! I love the ears and colors


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter named her Buck Xander...so we have Xander and Cricket...( she picks the cute names before mine are even born!! lol)

My buck did have gopher ears...for registration, only gopher on boys will do : ) 

I love lamancha and I love those tiny ears..I like the elf ears too..

It will be very hard to get gopher ears on a cross...i've not seen any but Im not saying impossible..these are goats after all...they don't follow rules lol


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

They are soooo cute! Yay for new babies!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh I didn't know the breed standards DQd elf ears! That makes me happy! haha

But yes, I'm quite sure she was the only Boer/LaMancha cross ever to have perfect gopher ears and I shall never find one... sigh. The dam was a fullblood boer doe and the buck was a neighbor's registered Lamancha. The boer owners wasn't thrilled obviously.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------

